# Beer can helps increase Wi-Fi coverage



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Watch this short video from Komando.com
http://www.tvkim.com/watch/1417/kim-on-komand-beer-can-helps-increase-wi-fi-coverage
.


----------



## scififan1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pop sci had an article about using a metal steamer to boost wifi.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I have a Netgear N300 router. There's no external antenna? So how do I imporve the range and signal. I need a solution I can implement before next Friday.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Be aware that Netgear was one of the devices that a security warning went out on today.

It was network and wifi related. All I recall.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

frankva said:


> Be aware that Netgear was one of the devices that a security warning went out on today.
> 
> It was network and wifi related. All I recall.


It was a list of pretty much ALL routers as I read it. Some what did it say 30 to as many as 50 million could be affected.
I went to the site to check to see if mine was But it is for Windows Machines to check to see and I have a iMac.

Here is the article that I read about this.

*'Scary': Up to 50 million home network devices vulnerable to hack, say researchers*

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/scary-50-million-home-network-devices-vulnerable-hack-say-researchers-1C8156547


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Up to 50 million home network devices vulnerable to hack, say researchers


It doesn't suprise me in the least. I encounter open wifi networks everywhere I go, and I even use them sometimes. If there is a computer on the network that doesn't apply updates regularly, it's a sitting duck.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

True I secured mine 2 years ago. Made up 28 numbers. I believe that is 64 bit. Made sure I made copies though so I would remember them. LOL
Cause when I went on line with my Wii and also my Bluray player for updates I had to put them in. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> True I secured mine 2 years ago. Made up 28 numbers. I believe that is 64 bit. Made sure I made copies though so I would remember them. LOL
> Cause when I went on line with my Wii and also my Bluray player for updates I had to put them in. LOL


Actually, open access to your router is not your biggest risk. Sure, you'll keep a neighbor from getting free Internet from your wireless router, but wifi encryption doesn't help keep intruders from entering through your internet connection. That's where the real risk is.

To be reasonably secure, make sure you set custom passwords in your modem & router. Apply operating system updates regularly to secure your computer, and use a firewall. Workstation firewalls don't help that much, but at least you'll get a popup warning if an intruder tries to hit a closed port. With workstations you have the luxury of being able to turn it off when you aren't using it, which is a good idea. Don't get the idea that since you use private IP addresses behind a NAT router that you're safe, because hackers are pretty good at getting through NAT routers these days.

If you want real trouble, try operating a commercial server that has to be connected to the Internet 24/7 with a unique Internet IP address. You would be surprised at how many port scans get logged. I'm forever checking logs and tweaking the firewall after questionable behavior.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I just wonder how secure it will be this summer when the fiber optics get directly put into the house and the whole house will become a WiFi 'hotspot"
The have got the fiber already at the poll where the regular phone box is and they will be switching over to the new box this summer, which is already installed next to the old one.
I will have a battery backup that they will put in the house and plug it in a outlet, That box then not sure if the battery backup will be "inside" or outside. LOL


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Great. A scan tool that doesn't scan. Anyone else try the Rapid7 scanner and get it to work? It extracts and acts like it is loading then falls flat on its face.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I just wonder how secure it will be this summer when the fiber optics get directly put into the house and the whole house will become a WiFi 'hotspot"


You'll still be able to use encryption. I don't see why security will be any more or less of a concern using fiber instead or cable or DSL. The biggest risk will still be through the Internet connection.


----------

